# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  HIV / AIDS - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Hiv*
Hiv is het virus dat aids veroorzaakt. Het kan het lichaam op verschillende manieren binnendringen. In de dagelijkse omgang is er nauwelijks of geen risico op hiv-infectie. Het virus (hiv) kan zich bevinden in bloed, speeksel, sperma en voorvocht, vaginaal vocht en moedermelk, maar vooral door onveilige handelingen met bloed en sperma loopt iemand risico om hiv op te lopen of over te dragen.

Eenmaal in het lichaam begint het virus het afweersysteem af te breken. Normaal gesproken verdedigt dit het lichaam tegen schadelijke bacteriën en virussen en beschermt het zo tegen ziekten. Wanneer hiv het afweersysteem heeft verzwakt, krijgen bacteriën en virussen een kans om ernstige ziekten te veroorzaken. We spreken in dat geval van aids.
*
Aids*
Aids is een ziekte die wordt veroorzaakt door besmetting met het virus hiv. Hierdoor werkt het afweer- (of immuun)systeem van het lichaam minder goed. Mensen met aids krijgen daardoor zeldzame aandoeningen, zoals bepaalde vormen van longontsteking, darminfecties of kanker.

Wie een hiv-infectie oploopt, merkt daar in het begin weinig tot niets van. Soms zijn er kort durende griepachtige klachten (de fase van acute hiv-infectie). Na enige tijd, soms jaren, kunnen ernstige ziekteverschijnselen optreden. Hiv heeft het afweersysteem dan al voor een groot deel afgebroken. Het lichaam kan zich nu niet meer beschermen tegen ziekten, die mensen zonder hiv zelden of doorgaans niet krijgen. Op dat moment spreken we van aids.

Door tijdig te beginnen met een combinatie van hiv-remmers kan iemand langdurig leven met hiv, zonder ziekteverschijnselen te krijgen. Het stadium aids kan dan worden voorkomen, of in ieder geval langdurig uitgesteld. Dankzij deze virusremmende medicijnen wordt de hiv-infectie in westerse landen nu beschouwd als een chronische ziekte. 

_Bron: www.soaaids.nl_

----------


## Humanbody

Meer over HIV

----------

